
How the American economy conspires to keep wages down - edoloughlin
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/apr/13/american-economy-wage-suppression-how-it-works
======
basicplus2
"Economists will tell you that wages generally increase with productivity"

This is one of the biggest furphies/lies/trick..

humans can only do say 8hrs hard work every day.. that's it.. there is not,
and never was a possibility of a "productivity increase" unless you were lazy.

